# Specialized Sirrus Vs Trek FX



## webby75 (4 Feb 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked before but I'm after advice as a soon to be cycle commuter...

Looked around and to be honest finding it hard to narrow down the list. Currently my list includes both hybrid/fitness bikes (Sirrus Elite and Trek 7.5FX) and also got half an eye on the hub geared Globe Vienna 4 as it looks like a low maintenance option.

Comments gratefully appreciated!


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2009)

I've cant really comment about the trek but I've got an older sirrus and love it, its a great fast bike and handles well. The only thing I see about the Trek is it has slightly wider tires (700x32) which would mean more comfort but not roll as easy/ fast as the narrower (700x28) on the sirrus but thats all debatle. The chainrings on the trek are a little smaller but with the extra 11t gear it shouldn't really affect top speed and it should be a little easier on the hills. The only way really to distinguish between them is to take them both for a ride.
Comparing the Globe to the Sirrus, the Globe is a heavier slower bike but it is robust and will probably be more comfortable, so again the only real way is to know if you prefer it or not is to take it for a test ride.


----------



## ngalbrai (6 Feb 2009)

I have an older sirrus elite and has done me proud, newer one will probably be more comfortable as has carbon at the back as well as the forks. Fitted 700*23 tyres and much prefer them to heavy 28 armadillos. Also had a trek 7.1fx, I dont think the treks look as good, its down to personal taste really. Guess the sirrus will be a bit lighter, have you test ridden them both?

Question to other sirrus owners - when I got mine specialized were having problems with thier wheels breaking, mine did but LBS replaced with better spec no questions asked, assuming such problems are long since gone?


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2009)

ngalbrai said:


> Question to other sirrus owners - when I got mine specialized were having problems with thier wheels breaking, mine did but LBS replaced with better spec no questions asked, assuming such problems are long since gone?


I never had a problem with my wheels, the stock Alex rims but I have subsequently after about 4500 miles replaced them as I wanted something a bit faster.


----------

